# Daily Mail Bashing of Dubai



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Sharia judges stole this British mum's childfor sending her husband a text at Christmas  | Daily Mail Online

Expats what say you?

you know what gets me in this, the husband asks her to become a maid. This defies logic to me, if the child is to young for school and he works, they will need a carer/maid/mother to look after the child. Why would he request she become a maid (potentially live else where with her employer) and then employ a maid to look after the child whilst he works.

I actually think shes lying.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Mate, mate, mate.

You haven't been here long enough.

This isn't the first nor will it be the last such child custody disputes in the Gulf turned nasty to make the headlines. Although this one slightly differs from the norm in that neither parents are Gulf Arabs. 



iggles said:


> Sharia judges stole this British mum's childfor sending her husband a text at Christmas* | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Expats what say you?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

iggles said:


> This defies logic to me, if the child is to young for school and he works, they will need a carer/maid/mother to look after the child. Why would he request she become a maid (potentially live else where with her employer) and then employ a maid to look after the child whilst he works.


I don't think the husband was actually seriously that the wife actually become a maid and it was part of his alleged controlling, belittling behavior.

Can you post up a list of the construction projects you're involved in because if you're struggling with The Mail, I want to know what to avoid.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> I don't think the husband was actually seriously that the wife actually become a maid and it was part of his alleged controlling, belittling behavior.
> 
> Can you post up a list of the construction projects you're involved in because if you're struggling with The Mail, I want to know what to avoid.


Harsh. 

I am just highlighting errors in her argument. The DM writing has always been poor, but I think she's telling fibs!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its Sunday so in the UK, the papers are full of BS - more so than usual.]


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

She's not the first and certainly won't be the last.

Google Marnie Pearce.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There's another one too. Popped up in the press not long ago.

British mother, Omani father.

Were living in UK. Divorced. Omani father kidnapped the kids and flew them to his parents in Oman and then returned to the UK where he was promptly arrested and is currently in prison. The Omani family won't let the mother see the kids nor return the kids, and the Omani courts won't order their release either.

The British grandfather flew to the UAE with some gifts and to act as messenger. The Omani grandfather, working in the UAE, had him arrested for harassment. The UK embassy got him quickly released, to their credit, but he left the country without seeing the grandkids either. 

Lesson here, Mr. Iggles, is to stay strictly away from mixed religion relationships. They only work when one partner completely converts to the other religion, or when both partners are not practising and both live in a modern Western country.

I'm confident the local courts ruled against the mother in your example is because she wasn't a practising Muslim despite her Islamic origins and they punished her for it. 



The Rascal said:


> She's not the first and certainly won't be the last.
> 
> Google Marnie Pearce.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Lesson here, Mr. Iggles, is to stay strictly away from mixed religion relationships.


Very true in your words!


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

*History repeating itself*

It's the daily mail so that should be enough.... remember the unsubstantiated video nasties hysteria or the 1980s, or the "Child Play" nonsense related to the Jaime Bulger atrocity.. both staples of the Daily Mail...


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Lesson here, Mr. Iggles, is to stay strictly away from mixed religion relationships. They only work when one partner completely converts to the other religion, or when both partners are not practising and both live in a modern Western country.
> 
> I'm confident the local courts ruled against the mother in your example is because she wasn't a practising Muslim despite her Islamic origins and they punished her for it.


Pretty much. She's a Muslim woman who married a non-Muslim man - she's lucky they didn't jail her for fornication.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Visp said:


> Pretty much. She's a Muslim woman who married a non-Muslim man - she's lucky they didn't jail her for fornication.


What a crass and ignorant comment.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> I actually think shes lying.


What, what, what. Is your favourite newspaper doing some Dubai bashing?

Let's hope you don't have to end up on the pages of Daily Fail. Or, on further reflection, perhaps that would be funny. 

What would be the topic? 

* My GF got dubaified and left me for a Bugatti man
* Arrested in Dubai after falling out of Girders
* Brit-Git jailed in Dubai after insulting a group of British women


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> What, what, what. Is your favourite newspaper doing some Dubai bashing?
> 
> Let's hope you don't have to end up on the pages of Daily Fail. Or, on further reflection, perhaps that would be funny.
> 
> ...


Jealously, is my least favorite trait in a human being. But I forgive you :hug:


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> Jealously, is my least favorite trait in a human being. But I forgive you :hug:


Ah, yes you're living the dream aren't you...


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Lesson here, Mr. Iggles, is to stay strictly away from mixed religion relationships.


And the Daily Fail...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Ah, yes you're living the dream aren't you...


You have no idea of who I am, what I do, where I go, my life style, my age. You literally know nothing about me, other than "iggles", i work in construction and i drive a hire car Tiida and I have a Russian partner. You can't even get the correct city. So stop trying to provoke me with every comment you write.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

notdave said:


> And the Daily Fail...


I read several papers for a balance view, normally the Times. The DM writing standard is sub par, but it does have a purpose of highlighting issue that let say the BBC won't ever cover. Ie benefits and Immigration.

I also go on the very left wing, biased BBC website daily as well - but its not as popular to take a dig at someone that goes to the BBC for information now is it.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

iggles said:


> I read several papers for a balance view, normally the Times. The DM writing standard is sub par, but it does have a purpose of highlighting issue that let say the BBC won't ever cover. Ie benefits and Immigration.
> 
> I also go on the very left wing, biased BBC website daily as well - but its not as popular to take a dig at someone that goes to the BBC for information now is it.


You have no idea of who I am, what I do, where I go, my life style, my age. You literally know nothing about me, other than "notdave", i don't work in construction and i don't drive a car and I have a partner. So stop being so sensitive about every comment.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

notdave said:


> You have no idea of who I am, what I do, where I go, my life style, my age. You literally know nothing about me, other than "notdave", i don't work in construction and i don't drive a car and I have a partner. So stop being so sensitive about every comment.


******. Loads of people know who I am and what I do....


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> ******. Loads of people know who I am and what I do....


Well... we don't all read the toilet walls, in all the wrong places... but we've *all* heard the rumours....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

iggles said:


> Ie benefits and Immigration.


Which is akin to getting parenting advice from Jimmy Saville


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> Which is akin to getting parenting advice from Jimmy Saville


Not even a close comparison. It's comments like that which has made it racist to fly an English flag in England but perfectly fine for the Welsh and Scots to do so. 

Currently benefits and immigration dominates all the newspapers and its one of the key issues this Conservative party is facing, its an important, fundamental issue that will need to be addressed to determine the future of UK whether you like it or not. 

Doesn't matter if its left wing, right wing, a Daily Mail reader, a Guardian reader the coming months and years will have a deep impact to our society that will leave an impression for years to come.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

iggles said:


> has made it racist to fly an English flag in England but perfectly fine for the Welsh and Scots to do so.


I've heard they want to ban Christmas too


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> I've heard they want to ban Christmas too


It's the holiday season now :confused2:


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

iggles said:


> Currently benefits and immigration dominates all the newspapers and its one of the key issues this Conservative party is facing


Anything to detract from the fact that the economy is up poop creek...

The net financial effect of immigration... is cash positive.
Businesses and tax-payers galore...

Obviously that doesn't make good headlines or provide any scapegoats to hang any blame for the last 30 years of market liberating, friedman/hayek-mania that has gripped the world... and got us all into this "healthy financial position".

Anything to distract from the fact that almost all the money that tax-payers paid into the busted banks... went straight out into the pockets of bankers as bonuses...

Anything to distract from the fact that hoodie hugger Dave still talks in disgusted terms about all these off-shore trusts... that he was a direct beneficiary of via his papa... and despite a lot of talk... dare not touch them.

Anything to distract from the fact that *nothing* has been done to reign in the lunatic practices of banks (other than a bit of muttering about holding higher capital ratios). No reinstatement of *any* rules similar to the old "Glass-Steagall Act" preventing banks from putting all your deposits on the 4:50 at Chepstow... Which Clinton abandoned in the US... under pressure from the banks and their lobbyists, Brown followed almost as quickly as he could in the UK. That moment marked the beginning of the end. The actions of those two is why the global economy is in the state it is today. (and I was a Clinton fan... but then... it is always easy to be a fan of another country's leader... I heard that Saddam bloke was a wheeze at dinner parties...)

No talk about any extra controls over banks in *any* way... even ones that tax-payers own. (Yeah... sure... a bit of a wagged finger about bonuses... pfft!)

Just a whole load of fiddling and whataboutery... and oo yes immigrants they cost money... and so do unemployed people... and erm, ill people and erm... look over there... while the country goes to sheet. All this time they spend praying that it will just magically fix itself on their watch, and then they can rush in and claim all the glory.

What does Murdoch want you to worry about today!?!
(The rest just follow whatever crap hobbyhorse he is on, out of sheer journalistic laziness!)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

> The net financial effect of immigration... is cash positive.


Only if you ignore the fact that every job taken by someone coming into the country, leaves someone born in the UK out of a job.

Its an oft selectively quoted 'fact'.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I think you took a wrong turn on the way to the Guardian's comments section.

It's a very complex issue. People are going to have different, even widely different, opinions on it. Those opinions will usually be hypocritical given other views (such as railing against austerity and saying life isn't all about money, but using money as an excuse to justify immigration). Or that the studies you quote saying immigration is a net benefit are usually from the same sources that supported market liberating, friedman/hayek-mania you criticise.



notdave said:


> Anything to detract from the fact that the economy is up poop creek...
> 
> The net financial effect of immigration... is cash positive.
> Businesses and tax-payers galore...
> ...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Lithuanians I know and come to love and call family, all come to UK to work and make money. Their life is subsequently better in UK than Lithuania. But, they send every pound back to Lithuanian, don't really invest here and in truth hate UK as a country and the people. 

Fair enough, am I any different to them whilst being in the UAE. It's hard for me to talk about immigration to UK without contradicting myself, as I am an immigrant myself and my partner is non UK born and bred.

Issue is this for me, no one should get money for nothing, and do as the Romans do. 

I do know some Iraqi's and Brazilians who came here illegally who got council houses, benefits and british passports. This infuriates me, even though I call them friends


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> I think you took a wrong turn on the way to the Guardian's comments section.
> 
> It's a very complex issue...
> [----8<----]
> Or that the studies you quote saying immigration is a net benefit are usually from the same sources that supported market liberating, friedman/hayek-mania you criticise.


Erm... I did type a long rant in here earlier... then I realised...
So... this is the short version 

1) - No... you can't tell that lot anything through their cloud of smug... (and yes I read it...)

2) Yes... the economic issue is a complex issue. 
Yes... you can prove *anything* with a study or a report...

:tape2:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> Only if you ignore the fact that every job taken by someone coming into the country, leaves someone born in the UK out of a job.
> 
> Its an oft selectively quoted 'fact'.


While many seem to ignore the fact that their paymasters want it this way. 

An ASDA warehouse full of Lithuanians keeps both running costs low and the British working class in line. I'm sure there's plenty in the UK government and industry who would have labour camps and 100 quid a month salaries if they could get away with it.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> While many seem to ignore the fact that their paymasters want it this way.
> 
> An ASDA warehouse full of Lithuanians keeps both running costs low and the British working class in line. I'm sure there's plenty in the UK government and industry who would have labour camps and 100 quid a month salaries if they could get away with it.


Spending all their money on Tyskie


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> While many seem to ignore the fact that their paymasters want it this way.
> 
> An ASDA warehouse full of Lithuanians keeps both running costs low and the British working class in line. I'm sure there's plenty in the UK government and industry who would have labour camps and 100 quid a month salaries if they could get away with it.


Have to prop up that share price somehow... and the easiest way to make more profit, for *any* business... is to pay people less money...

The highest paid CEOs in the world... simply sack the most people... instant profit increase! And... who's going to complain... they might be next... head down... on with job... CEO's job done... more with less... like magic.

And the largest block shareholders in many businesses driving for greater profitability and better share prices and dividends... the same pension companies that many people who work for these companies are paying into (voluntarily... obviously... because unless you have a parking spot with your name on it... that's your problem...).

Another small irony in a twisted world..


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Visp said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much. She's a Muslim woman who married a non-Muslim man - she's lucky they didn't jail her for fornication.
> ...


Which bit? The bit where I'm wrong about Muslim women not being allowed to marry Non-muslim men in the UAE, or the bit where they've been charged with fornication or adultery for doing so in other Muslim countries? Cause, um, you know both of those are accurate, right?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Visp said:


> Which bit? The bit where I'm wrong about Muslim women not being allowed to marry Non-muslim men in the UAE, or the bit where they've been charged with fornication or adultery for doing so in other Muslim countries? Cause, um, you know both of those are accurate, right?


If they were married to each other - then they could fornicate to their hearts content.
Neither of them were born in the UAE - so their religion was irrelevant to their marriage status.
That is why your statement was crass and ill informed.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fornication is such a nasty and evil word, used by people with religious agendas. To the normal (ie not brainwashed) person on the street there is nothing wrong or dirty about sex - whether married or not.

Similarly, what people get up to in their own homes is none of anyone else's business but their own.

Surprised the "Stone them" brigade haven't turned up yet.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> If they were married to each other...


*technically* they cant marry each other... she is a muslim and he is not... such a union wont be recognized under sharia law...

so... stone them!!!


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> If they were married to each other - then they could fornicate to their hearts content.


You... don't know what fornication means, do you?



Stevesolar said:


> Neither of them were born in the UAE - so their religion was irrelevant to their marriage status.


Actually, the law against Muslim women marrying non-Muslims does not address the nationality of the woman. You're thinking about the law that Emirati women must have a male guardian's permission to remarry.

citation added: United Arab Emirates


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Visp said:


> You... don't know what fornication means, do you?


I think he was being sarcastic.....


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> I think he was being sarcastic.....


so are we stoning them or no?

wasting valuable stoning time...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

imac said:


> so are we stoning them or no?
> 
> wasting valuable stoning time...


That piece of halibut was good enough for Jehovah....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Imac

Dubai Police warn phone pranks are no laughing matter

tututt


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> That piece of halibut was good enough for Jehovah....
> 
> Stoning - Monty Python's Life of Brian - YouTube


Don't even mention the people's front of Judea...

Bunch of splitters...


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

^^ well weren't they nice!


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

imac said:


> so are we stoning them or no?
> 
> wasting valuable stoning time...


Meh, why not. I'll just fetch my beard.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Saw this today, amusingly apt


----------

